

Quick hack to put iOS5 Newsstand Icon in a folder - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/hide-newsstand-icon-iphone/

======
jasonrodriguez
Try running it once it is inside the folder. Fine with me because I don't use
it (yet), but others may not like the outcome.

